# Ferry Costs



## evad66 (Apr 4, 2011)

Need a bit of help here !! 

I've just been looking at ferry costs to France to give me ruff idea as to what it will cost to get to either Bordeaux or Biarritz next year.

The cost on the Brittany Ferries was something in the region of £600 is that right ? or do I just do Calais for £80.00 approx and drive the extra 3 hours. My MH is nearly 9m does this have an affect ?

Cheers David


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Go to Calais and drive..
It's a motorhome, thats what it's for....


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yes I would agree £80 return is good and drive down no point spending £600!!! unless you wish to part with your hard earned cash that way.... :wink:

edit I am assuming its practical to get to dover for david as he is looking at that route


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*£54 return*

Only yesterday I booked a ferry through the Caravan Club for September at a price of £54 return.
You are restricted to shipping out on a Sunday and returning on a Friday, but a great deal and at most times of the day.
The route is Dover / Dunkerque.
We also got this same deal earlier this year and we also always drive this route to Spain as it is not cost effective for us to use the longer crossings at Brittany Ferry's cost a lota prices.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

It depends on a number of factors such as where you live in the UK, your proximity to the Port of exit from the UK, how important is time etc and the value you place on convenience.

If I lived anywhere near Dover then I would use that port but if, like me, you live close to Plymouth then I would pay the extra just to avoid the 5.5 hour crawl to Dover.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm puzzled by the "extra 3 hours" is that an "extra 3 hours" driving from Calais?

If so "extra" to what?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

How much further south are you going?

My in-laws live about 60km from Bordeaux, and getting a ferry from there has never crossed either their or any of their visitors minds who regularly visit.

Most travel back to S-E UK in a day, but two is more comfy even in a car. Not too big a deal. Taking longer lets you explore the Loire en route for instance?

But if you were going further south then maybe a ferry to Santander in Spain?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Work*

said my Piece here

But you need to look at:

*Where you live (or starting out)
*How far you are going
*How long that may take driving
*How long you want to be sat behind a wheel ±
*The true cost of driving those extra miles (not just Fuel)

Looking at your age in the box, you may still be working?

Far too easy for many on here to spout one sentence answers about how great it is to do the long drive and how cheap Dover crossings are.

Do you want to be a Danger to yourself, your passengers and other road users driving for hours on end trying to get to your destination in good time?.

TM


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
It depends of course where you live!!
We always use Newhaven/Dieppe-very reasonable 4hr crossing, much further south than Calais.
Good crossing times for motorhomes, we always stay the night before and when we return on Seaford sea front. Brilliant pub in the town 2 meals and 2 drinks for a tenner. Good food too.
If you telephone to book you get 20% off if you are over 60, which you don't get booking on line!!
Usually works out at around £90 single.
Food is poor on board though.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

[We always use dover to calais, best ferry for us. On way down we stop at St Vallery camp site. Terrific 90 miles approx from Calais indoor and outdoor swimming pool, great site. Also driving most of day to dover and then from calais - we need a couple of night rest !!!

OLdies


----------

